# Eye problem



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone seen this problem in their dog. My 16 mo old male was blinking last week and had a little watery discharge , eye looked fine otherwise . Than I had to kennel him for week and today eye with some purulent discharge ,droopy, watery and red with white spot. Stain at vet showed no ulcer or scratch noted so he gave me tobramycin drops. Extremely worried





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like an eye infection based on what I've seen (which is 2). I hope the meds clear it up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby. Anything with eyes should be handled immediately. If you don't see almost immediate relief with the drops I would have him seen by an ophthalmologist.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My vet doesn't mess with eyes. He just refers me to an expert if he can't immediately decide what is wrong.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Went to doggie ophthalmologist , turbo had an corneal ulcer. Had minor procedure called a keratotomy and is getting four eye drops 3xday.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am very glad that you took your pup to an opthamologist! Big difference in diagnosis, right? He should be back to normal soon.


----------



## Golden1s (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it possible to get any eye infection from other dogs at a doggie daycare? They were both abit gunky the other morning but now tonight, one is red and watery and he's squinting. He's been swimming too so I'm not sure.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that your senior sweetheart has seen an ophthalmologist and gotten the care needed.

Joker and I learned the hard way that a dog with an eye problem needs to see a veterinary ophthalmologist ASAP, not after the usual family vet tries various alternatives. Last spring we ran up almost $400 in bills with our local vet, who mis-diagonosed Joker's corneal ulcer. The condition, spotted instantly by the ophthalmologist, responded to her treatment quickly and reduced my boys pain quickly, in addition to costing a lot less. When we saw our vet last week, he admitted that he'd had a corneal ulcer himself and found it to be horribly painful. Lesson learned, at least for me!

I hope that healing is speedy and complete. Please keep us posted.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

Poor little boy in the cone of shame, glad he's been doing good after the procedure. Sending vibes for his faster recovery.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbo still in healing phase, it has been 2 weeks and go back today for recheck . Cone around his head caused big hot spot around his neck because he got his fur wet when he drank water. Poor guy can't catch a brake


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Omg this happened to me last week I was so scared they gave him drops and mows he's doing a lot better I'm also washing his eyes out with camomile tea ... What a turn around 

He had an eye infection on the right eye and then it went to the left and now he's on antibiotics until neither eye is red no more discharge though thank god


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am dealing with irritated eyes (no squinting or cloudiness that I can see)that produce eye boogers in Mercy. She had conjuntivitis about a month ago. She's doing better now. Still she is getting eye boogers from time to time. I am so sorry Turbo had a Corneal Ulcer. I am so glad you got him to the vet and got him the right diagnosis and treatment that he needed.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Took turbo into vet for recheck and ulcer is finally healed , no more cone of shame!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

That's great 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

